# What tool is most important to you?



## MsAnya (Oct 2, 2007)

What kitchen tool is a tool you cant live without?  Ignoring the standards like fridge, oven, stove, microwave, & freezer.  Which tool do you use the most?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2007)

My fingers.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 2, 2007)

This is so hard. I guess if I could only pick one item, it would be my silpat baking sheets. They have made my life so much easier and my baked goods so much better.


----------



## chave982 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chef's knife, without a doubt.


----------



## sattie (Oct 2, 2007)

1.  Foodsaver
1a.  Fingers (as Andy stated!)
2.  Chopping/slicing knives
3.  cast iron skillet


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 2, 2007)

sous chef


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

Not really a "tool", but I find these indispensable in the kitchen.

 Vision, Smelling, Feeling, hearing, and...Tasting.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 2, 2007)

My hands.......


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 2, 2007)

My chef's knife.


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm agreeing with the other's who said their knife.  I dropped my favorite knives off for sharpening the other day and I'm lost without them.  Sure I have others, but my favorites are gone for another couple days *sniff*


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd have to say my knife, but it was very close between that and my Chef fiancee.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think fingers qualify since it's a given, unless you're a paraplegic or something. Plus, I've worked in kitchens where if you plated certain things with your fingers, the chef would flip out. 

With that being said,  my most important tool is my ultra-sharp santoku.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2007)

ironchef said:


> I don't think fingers qualify since it's a given, unless you're a paraplegic or something. Plus, I've worked in kitchens where if you plated certain things with your fingers, the chef would flip out.
> 
> With that being said, my most important tool is my ultra-sharp santoku.


 

My fingers qualify, I don't work in a kitchen.  Besides, how would you hold your ultra-sharp santoku without fingers?


----------



## keltin (Oct 2, 2007)

Body parts aside (especially since we’re talking about a tool and not an appendage), the number one thing in the kitchen I can’t live without is my Chef’s knife. That single piece can do double, triple, even quadruple duty. I can’t imagine not having at least that. From there, a cutting board! With those two things, all is possible!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I'd  have to agree  with the knife crowd.   I LOVE my knives, especially my Rada santoku knife.  I practically sleep with it.  Not!  Always keep my knives razor sharp.  I just hate a dull knife.  I stayed for the weekend with my youngest brother a couple  of weeks ago and had to cut something.  Well, I didn't really cut it.  More like "smushed" it.  It's no wonder folks cut themselves with dull knives.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 2, 2007)

chef's knife for sure, but hands are the first basic cooking/measuring tool we have.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 2, 2007)

Chef's knife, without a doubt.


----------



## MsAnya (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you sooo much for all the great replies! Looks like the majority feel their knives are the most important tool.  Admittedly I dont have very good knives (it was a knife set from Walmart) and I am figuring out which knives would be best for me.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 3, 2007)

There's alot of info here on knives. Good luck, MsAnya.  Remember, a sharp knife is a safe knife, store it properly.


----------

